# Charcoal, and Suppliers



## euromir (May 11, 2015)

Ok i will post this is in UK section, as talking suppliers not much use to our American cousins!

I hit my first hurdle albeit a tiny one, the supermarket charcoal (Supagrill lumpwood) has mostly fallen through the bottom of the fire-basket! Doh

I was thinking of ordering some blue bag restaurant grade online and thought id see what you all use first!

So what charcoal should i get? And any suppliers that deliver youd recommend, or Wade as your in my neck of woods, any shops that have it on the shelves?

Also what wood chips or chunks should i get and again wheres best to order?

Thanks chaps

Lee


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Hi Lee

Most charcoal will do a job but don't get anything that says it is instant light. What you need to be looking for to get the long consistent temperature cooks is a hard briquette. You can then add pellets or wood blocks on top of this to get your smoke flavour.

The best ones I have come across are the Heat Beads http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/products/aussie-heat-beads-4kg--1009.html. They may look a little more expensive than the supermarket brands but they last a lot longer and give a much more consistent heat. It took me ages to get Danny to try them but now he is hooked.

I used to use wood chunks but now I use pellets for flavour. In your UDS the chunks will probably be best though. Briquettes are best ordered online but where you live I would be surprised if you don't have access to a plentiful supply of Oak. For different flavoured wood chunks then Smokewoodshack  will be able to help you out.

If you want to try some Heat Beads or a Maverick then let me know.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## euromir (May 11, 2015)

Ah
Well I gone wrong already then, as I dismissed briquettes totally for a smoker, thinking more natural lumpwood would be better. 

And never fear, you won't catch me anywhere near instant light products or any fuel etc.


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Believe it or not, low and slow cooking (smoking) is more about the heat consistency than the smoke. You are looking to maintain the inside of your smoker at a temperature of about 225-250 F (110-120 C) for 6 to 12 hours (or even longer) depending on what you are cooking. The act of cooking low and slow helps break down the collagen and connective tissues within the tougher meat cuts to turn it into tender heaven. Once you have got the temperature control mastered then you can think about the smoke flavour. This you can do in several ways. Using small wood chunks, pellets or chips that you add into the charcoal/briquette fire base or by using a smoke generator like the AMNTS. In a UDS most will use the minion method to manage the heat and add either Wood chunks, chips or pellets on top of the cold coals.

Here is an example of using pellets with the snake/minion method in a Weber kettle. You will use a similar principle in the firebox of the UDS except you will usually fill (or partially fill) your fire basket with unlit coals with chunks or pellets placed on top. You will then add a few lit coals into a well that you have left in the centre. As the briquettes progressively catch then the wood or pellets around them will progressively produce smoke too.













HB Snake2.jpg



__ wade
__ May 11, 2015


















HB Pork1.jpg



__ wade
__ May 11, 2015


















snake2.jpg



__ wade
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## smokewood (May 12, 2015)

Wade, this sums it up perfectly

"The act of cooking low and slow helps break down the collagen and connective tissues within the tougher meat cuts to turn it into tender heaven."


----------



## euromir (May 12, 2015)

Have just ordered 14kg of these Heat Beads, (and some hickory chunks) so taking your word for it chaps! Haha


----------



## wade (May 12, 2015)

Hi Lee

I assume you bought 2 x 7Kg bags. Make the most of them because they are no longer being imported from Australia as they are only shipped on pallets. When the 7Kg stocks run out the only size bags you will be able to get are the 4Kg. Apparently this is because they come in convenient boxes of 4 making them more economical to ship.

You will probably need a chimney starter for these as they do take longer to light than DIY briquettes (ask Danny about that LOL) but this is one of the reasons that they burn longer and more consistently. B&Q or a local garden centre will have these.


----------



## euromir (May 12, 2015)

Really?
Bugger , really have blown my budget already this month, damn new hobbies!
Well when I turns up tomorrow I'll take a chunk to my blow torch and see what happens anyway. 

Yes 2x 7kg


----------



## kc5tpy (May 12, 2015)

Hello Lee.  That Wade.  He does rattle on doesn't he?  He sounds REALLY convincing.  You would ALMOST think he knows what he is talking about.  An English bloke talking about smoking meat??  ARE YOU SERIOUS??  The truth of the matter is HE DOES KNOW HIS STUFF!  I have cooked with my friend and he has taught me several things.  You could not get much better advice.  We are all here to help in any way we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 12, 2015)

They are selling the Heat Beads in The Range. Looked like 4Kg bags. Did not see the price as I was moved very quickly through the BBQ section.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 12, 2015)

They are not proper chunks!....... Now that's a chunk! 













Hickory Block.jpg



__ smokewood
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (May 12, 2015)

smokewood said:


> They are not proper chunks!....... Now that's a chunk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smokewood, how far from Chatsworth House are you, delivering there Thursday. Also they have a small chip smoker at the Farmshop. Andre is the contact.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 13, 2015)

We are about an hour away, They are on the opposite site side of the peaks from me, why what are you thinking?


----------



## euromir (May 13, 2015)

Aussie Heat Beads have arrived today! As well as a chimney starter and maverick on kind loan  from Wade.

Bring on the weekend! Although I do have guests so may not get as much done, see how it goes.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 13, 2015)

Oh No, sounds like you've met Wade. Many of us have restraining orders on him :ROTF

We talk to him on here as our Care in the Community effort :biggrin:

You are so lucky you live so close to Wade, you have the the finest UK Smoker and Technician on your doorstep!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## euromir (May 13, 2015)

Haha, actually no not met as yet, more of a spy like dead letter drop ;)


----------



## smokin monkey (May 13, 2015)

Keep the doors locked and curtains drawn!!!!


----------



## smokewood (May 13, 2015)

Are you Hog roasting at Chatsworth this weekend Smokin Monkey, passing through, or just popping in to see the family?


----------



## smokin monkey (May 13, 2015)

Hi Smokewood, no I am delivering Refrigerated Trailers in the morning. It's a regular customer who has the Conssesion for the whole of Chatsworth Estate. Also supply Refrigerated Trailers to the Farm Shop for major events and the whole of November thr to Christmas. 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (May 13, 2015)

Smokewood, just got your last comment, not popping in to see the Family, as I have to head South to see the other side of the "Family"  HRH you know!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

You SEE?  You SEE how you guys are??  You are gonna scare off the new guy!  I can't take you guys anywhere!  He's gonna think we are a bunch of crazy old men.  I try and I try.  Jesh!  What am I to do with ya??  It's like a group of 14 year old boys!  Where is the respect and dignity men our age should be showing to one another??  







You will like the heat beads.  I have been converted.  Cost more but last longer so use less.  Win. Win.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

Heat Beads in The Range £6.99 per 4Kg bag. Got a bag to cook a Brisket on Saturday.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

Hello Steve.  I know well about being hurried through the BBQ section.  Wade Missus and my Missus don't even like us chatting on the phone cause one of us usually winds up buying a new gadget!  Speaking of gadgets, need to start a thread and ask for advice!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

Sneaked back today on my own and picked some Heat Beads up and good quality BBQ Tools!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 15, 2015)

That sound like an excellent idea Danny


----------

